# Ben Gordon's blog (and his myspace account!)



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

http://www.nba.com/bulls/news/gordon_blog0506.html

Posted Feb. 16, 2006 at 10:00 a.m. CT
The weekend is almost here and I can’t wait to be down in Houston among all the great players for All-Star Weekend. I’m really looking forward to watching the All-Star Game on Sunday. Last year, as a rookie, it was really exciting for me, but this year I’m going to be able to relax a little more now that I know what to expect. I can’t wait for the game on Sunday, though.


As for Friday and the Rookie Challenge, we’ll have a team meeting and a light practice during the day. We’ll probably work on a couple plays for the game and I’m guessing that’ll really be about it. Once the ball is tossed up, we’ll just run with it. In the past fans have gotten upset when guys don’t play any defense at all, so we’ve spoken about that and we’re going to go to play. Everyone wants to compete, but at the same time you want to entertain the fans. It’s great that I’ll have two of my teammates in Luol Deng and Andres Nocioni down there too.

Last year was really a thrill for me. As a rookie, I didn’t know too many of the guys in the league, especially some of the older ones. It’s really cool for a young player when you see a veteran All-Star and they recognize you or complement you. Guys like Shaq saying what’s up to you or seeing Vince Carter… moments like that stick out in my head. It’s flattering. It’s an experience to go and build some new relationships with some of the other players across the league and maintain those friendships.

Like I said before, it’s all about the big game on Sunday. This year I’m looking forward to seeing Kobe Bryant in action. He’s been amazing this season. I also want to watch Elton Brand. It’s only his second All-Star Game, so I know he’ll be hyped and ready to go. D-Wade, AI and Gilbert, too… there are so many good guards that will be there.

I’ve watched the All-Star Game every year for as long as I can remember. We used to tape it and hold on to those tapes for years and years. There was one game Jason Williams was in—it might have been a rookie-sophomore game. He came down the middle of the lane and faked an around the back pass, but he hit it with his elbow instead and I think it was Raef LaFrentz it went to for the score. That was one of my favorite All-Star moments. There was also a play that I remember with Kobe and Kevin Garnett. Kobe passed it ahead to KG and KG gave it right back by lobbing it to him—Kobe jumped from just inside the free throw line and dunked it. Plays like that are what make the All-Star Game so much fun to watch. It’s a big deal to me to be able to go down there.

One thing I also want to bring up is some of the trade talk that seems to keep coming up in the papers or on the radio from time to time. People ask me how I deal with it and it’s pretty simple: I just tune them out. If I’m not hearing anything from my agent or anything like that, all I’m going to do is focus on the game. I try not to think about those things and keep the frame of mind that I’m here and I’m not going anywhere. John Paxson fills me in too on what’s happening. When the story came out that I was traded to Boston, John came down and informed me of what was going on and assured me it was nothing more than a rumor. I hadn’t even heard about it yet—everyone else heard before me.

Early on in the season it got kind of bothersome, but you reach a certain point where you tell yourself that if you do get traded, there’s nothing you can do about it. It’s a part of the business. You’ve got to have thick skin at times and be ready for whatever.

I’m in Chicago now and this is where I want to be for my entire career. I’ve said it before, this is the team that gave me the chance to live out my dream and play in the NBA. I hope I can play here for the next 15 years until I retire.

One more thing before I sign off: If you haven’t already, check out BenGordon.com. My site’s been up for a couple of months now and it’s got some good stuff. You can go there and find out about my personal interests, the things I do in my spare time, and a little bit about my background. There’s a bunch of good pictures up there, too. I’m also planning on selling some autographed sneakers and jerseys up there soon, so it’s only going to get better. I work on it quite a bit and as much time as I have, I’m trying to be active in keeping it updated so my fans can interact with me on an everyday basis.

*I’ll tell you one thing, I’m always online. I picked up that habit while I was in college. I’m hooked on the whole instant messaging thing. I’ve got a myspace.com account so fans can go on there and check out my profile and send me messages. The first question I get every time is, “Is this really Ben Gordon?” After about two minutes of trying to convince them it’s really me, they get all excited about it. But I’m having some fun with it, so come to my site when you get some time.*


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I love Ben Gordon (in a non-homosexual way). :shy:


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

..


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

http://www.myspace.com/ben_gordon7

nice shot in the tub!


http://bengordon.com/


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

Wow this got a lot of hits quickly........


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

ok, who will be the first one from here to:

a) IM ben

b) invite ben to join bbb.net

c) ask him if he thinks skiles should have drawn up the play for him with .5 seconds in the sacramento game!!


EDIT: BEN IS ONLINE NOW!! go on! do it!!!


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

> c) ask him if he thinks skiles should have drawn up the play for him with .5 seconds in the sacramento game!!



Read his comments. Someone's wayyyyyyyyy ahead of ya.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

ShamBulls said:


> Read his comments. Someone's wayyyyyyyyy ahead of ya.


 lol. i just saw that sham.

have you IM'd him yet??


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

I talked to him on aim for a little bit, but there really isn't much to say without coming across as an extreme fanatic.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

mizenkay said:


> lol. i just saw that sham.
> 
> have you IM'd him yet??




I don't use AIM. Otherwise I might. I'd only really have two things to say.


a) Are you ever going to play for England?
b) If so, why the hell would you want to do that?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

mizenkay said:


> EDIT: BEN IS ONLINE NOW!! go on! do it!!!


The funniest thing I've read in weeks. :rofl:


----------



## Frankensteiner (Dec 29, 2004)

mizenkay said:


> http://www.myspace.com/ben_gordon7
> 
> nice shot in the tub!


Be prepared to be taken to a lyrical dream world by Jay-Z upon clicking that link.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Me: Ben!
Ben: That's my name.
Me: Bulls are my team you have the sweetest stroke in the league. Thank you. 
Ben: Thanks. 

I choked.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

Sir Patchwork said:


> Me: Ben!
> Ben: That's my name.
> Me: Bulls are my team you have the sweetest stroke in the league. Thank you.
> Ben: Thanks.
> ...


 lol. that is so funny.

i'm not a myspace user and am not signed up or logged and frankly i couldn't be bothered.

but i really want someone to ask ben if he has heard of or ever read bbb.net.

please, someone ask him


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Sir Patchwork said:


> Me: Ben!
> Ben: That's my name.
> Me: Bulls are my team you have the sweetest stroke in the league. Thank you.
> Ben: Thanks.
> ...


I take that back. This is the funniest. :laugh: 

Nice work Patches.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

Sir Patchwork said:


> Me: Ben!
> Ben: That's my name.
> Me: Bulls are my team you have the sweetest stroke in the league. Thank you.
> Ben: Thanks.
> ...


Shouldn't Ben be walking on a bed of nails or shadow-boxing a kangaroo right now?

Don't be too hard on yourself, Patchwork. While what you wrote Ben is indeed pretty lame, at least it wasn't wildly sycophantic like some of the comments on his main page. You got out of the exchange with your dignity intact, unlike some of those guys.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

mizenkay said:


> lol. that is so funny.
> 
> i'm not a myspace user and am not signed up or logged and frankly i couldn't be bothered.
> 
> ...


That was on AIM a few minutes ago, he is away now, so I assume he went to practice or something.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

mizenkay said:


> lol. that is so funny.
> 
> i'm not a myspace user and am not signed up or logged and frankly i couldn't be bothered.
> 
> ...




I'm on it.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

mizenkay said:


> lol. that is so funny.
> 
> i'm not a myspace user and am not signed up or logged and frankly i couldn't be bothered.
> 
> ...


And the follow-ups, if he answers in the affirmative: what is your handle and who are some of your favorite and least-favorite posters.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

ScottMay said:


> And the follow-ups, if he answers in the affirmative: what is your handle and who are some of your favorite and least-favorite posters.


 lol. exactly.

(man i am sure rockin' with the lol's today)

i also want to know if he or the team read my op-ed thing in the tribune.

thanks.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Man, it would be a mess if Ben read this site with any frequency. He said those trade rumors affect him, imagine what it would be like here where he is the next big superstar on a good night and Jannero Pargo's equal on a bad night. 

He seems like a cool guy though, who else in the league can you interact with on aim and myspace? Not too many, and not guys as good as Gordon. There just isn't much you can say though without sounding like a 12 year old girl screaming at a boy band, since afterall, he is a stranger to all of us if it wasn't for basketball.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

> The IM is busted. It's not working. It is going to take a few weeks to fix. I will post an announcement when its fixed. -Tom [the myspace boss guy thing]



Well that's shagged that then.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

ShamBulls said:


> Well that's shagged that then.




Oh no, wait, Brainiac here has figured it out.


Maybe tomorrow then. I think he's off out somewhere tonight.


----------



## smARTmouf (Jul 16, 2002)

Ben Responded To Me!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RagingBulls316 (Feb 15, 2004)

Ha, I just IMed him and got a response also.

How long before he gets overloaded with IM's and has to change his screen name? I give it about 24 hours.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

Bennny!!!


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

Hands up those of us who can prove they made Ben Gordon laugh.


*sticks up hand*


Thank you very much.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

Sir Patchwork said:


> Man, it would be a mess if Ben read this site with any frequency. He said those trade rumors affect him, imagine what it would be like here where he is the next big superstar on a good night and Jannero Pargo's equal on a bad night.
> 
> He seems like a cool guy though, who else in the league can you interact with on aim and myspace? Not too many, and not guys as good as Gordon. There just isn't much you can say though without sounding like a 12 year old girl screaming at a boy band, since afterall, he is a stranger to all of us if it wasn't for basketball.


Or our discussions on Ben giving the Luv-a-Bulls his best Chicago welcome.


----------



## SALO (Jun 6, 2002)

I just added him.

Ok people, who else on this board has a myspace account? I know I'm not the only one. :biggrin:


----------



## RagingBulls316 (Feb 15, 2004)

*sticks up hand*...it was a very delayed lol though, must have tons of people messaging him.


----------



## smARTmouf (Jul 16, 2002)

this is got to be the coolest thing...

i hope i don't end up buggin' him...lol


----------



## smARTmouf (Jul 16, 2002)

http://www.myspace.com/6411731


feel free to add me..


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

nice medallion :laugh:


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

lol.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

*shambulls:* hi
*shambulls:* im an english bulls fan so naturally i assume we have a kinship
*shambulls:* may i ask you something
*bg4307:* sure
*bg4307:* what's up
*shambulls:* its kinda related to what i just mentioned
*shambulls:* that being england
*shambulls:* luol deng mentioned a while ago that if britain stuck together a team for the olympics in 2012 or whichever, he'd consider playing for it
*shambulls:* and he'd try and win you over too, since you qualify
*shambulls:* so, two things: a) would you really go for that, and b) why? we suck
*bg4307:* I would weight my options
*shambulls:* you'd have the added bonus of being the best players by a ludicrously large amount, but we'd be happy to have you
*shambulls:* right now, we look up to john amaechi
*bg4307:* who the hell is that
*shambulls:* heh exactly
*bg4307:* that name sounds familiar
*shambulls: * big fat english guy, played for the jazz, had a fight with jerry sloan
*bg4307:* where did he play at?
*bg4307:* oh ok
*bg4307:* did he kick his *** ? _[clue: donkey]_
*shambulls:* also played for magic and cleveland
*shambulls:* well, sort of
*shambulls:* sloan called him racist and there may have been a tickle fight
*bg4307:* lol
*shambulls:* anyways
*shambulls:* theres a certain someone elbowing me in the ribs right

_[that would be you, mizenkay]_

*shambulls:* asking me to ask you whether you check out bulls related message boards, and if so, which
*shambulls:* if you havent got an answer, just lie and make something up, it would make her happy



Those words are still hanging in the air. I think he found something less boring to do.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> shambulls: right now, we look up to john amaechi
> bg4307: who the hell is that


:rofl:


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

ShamBulls said:


> *shambulls:* hi
> *shambulls:* im an english bulls fan so naturally i assume we have a kinship
> *shambulls:* may i ask you something
> *bg4307:* sure
> ...


Next time, ask the interesting question first and leave the bollocks that none of us colonials give a toss about for your own time, you selfish *******.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

Sorry mother. I will try harder next time.

*peels off "I tried my best" sticker*


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

sham, i thought it was awesome. rep from miz for that.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

ShamBulls said:


> Sorry mother. I will try harder next time.
> 
> *peels off "I tried my best" sticker*


I'm just funning with ya, Sham. God save the Queen.


----------



## RagingBulls316 (Feb 15, 2004)

Im sure I came off as one of those girl band like fans .

me: kick *** blog and website ben. big fan, best of luck against the 76ers tonight
bg4307 Auto-reply: doing my 1,2 thing
bg4307 returned at 12:02:53 PM. 
bg4307 : thanks
me : national t.v. throw a dunk down 
bg4307 : ok
bg4307 : lol

Couldn't think of anything else to say. Still pretty cool he responded lol.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

ScottMay said:


> I'm just funning with ya, Sham. God save the Queen.



:usa:





> Couldn't think of anything else to say.


Forget the fact he's famous and you worship the ground he walks on. Just ask stuff you actually want to know the answer to.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

GB: Does the team miss Eddy Curry?
bg4307: Didn't TomBoerwinkle#1 tell you to drop it?


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

GB said:


> GB: Does the team miss Eddy Curry?
> bg4307: Didn't TomBoerwinkle#1 tell you to drop it?




The magic Curry thread permeation factor to the fore, once again. I wonder if this is what it's like in the Bulls locker room.


Skiles to team: We need to work harder on the glass in the second half.
Team to Skiles: We would if Eddy was here  47 WINS!!!!! 47 WINS!!!!!!


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

I was talking to him before it was cool to talk to him. Suckaz.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

I'm like one of his friends now, and when he is being bombarded by *fanboys* like you guys, I'm leaving him alone and letting him do his 1,2 thing because I can talk to him anytime because he is my *friend*. Eat that! 

:banana:


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

Sir Patchwork said:


> I was talking to him before it was cool to talk to him. Suckaz.


Heh


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

GB said:


> GB: Does the team miss Eddy Curry?
> bg4307: Didn't TomBoerwinkle#1 tell you to drop it?


Ben knows better than to drop my name like that.


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

Me: Good luck tonight. I watch every game, a hot streak is coming, I can feel it. Show Barkley who's boss
bg4307: Auto-reply: doing my 1,2 thing
bg4307 signed off at 3:17:17 PM. 

:'(


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

ScottMay said:


> And the follow-ups, if he answers in the affirmative: what is your handle and who are some of your favorite and least-favorite posters.


Are YOU ready for the truth ?

Jokes big guy


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

Who's going to be the first one to engage him in cybersex?


----------



## anorexorcist (Aug 3, 2005)

you do realize that someone's probably given big ben a link to this. seeing the above comment might scare him the hell away. FAR FAR away.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

Or he might take it in the spirit it was intended.

Or, he might have been out somewhere tonight. See, we're close buddies. He told me this.


----------



## cima (Nov 6, 2003)

yeah i told him he owns and he was the bset thing to happen to chicago since MJ and he said thanks man.

i talked to ben gordon, i can now die peacefully.


----------



## anorexorcist (Aug 3, 2005)

ShamBulls said:


> Or he might take it in the spirit it was intended.
> 
> Or, he might have been out somewhere tonight. See, we're close buddies. He told me this.


Damn, how DID you know that after all? I wish I could be that tight with Ben.

heh.


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

cduhon2125

moager16

Couple of other basketball related AIM SN's I've picked up. See if you can get Du to answer you, it's pretty tough.

Also, 50 points to the first person that asks Ben about his "Chill son I'm cookin sutin" comment.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

What the hell, I have my own myspace account and it's not fake (http://myspace.com/dge3) but nobody started a thread about it.

And my profile has the smash hit "I Hate Eddy Curry" in it's music, Ben's profile doesn't.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

I've honestly not listened to that up until now. I guess now is the time.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

:| That was strangely......vindictive.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

ShamBulls said:


> :| That was strangely......vindictive.


Thanks.

As much as I like Eddy the person, I guess I read that I hate him so many times that even I started to believe it.

But if you listen to the lyrics that actually deal with Eddy's game, they are all pretty gosh-darned accurate. Ironically.


----------



## giantkiller7 (Feb 9, 2006)

UMfan83 said:


> Also, 50 points to the first person that asks Ben about his "Chill son I'm cookin sutin" comment.


What was that from?


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

bullsville said:


> Thanks.
> 
> As much as I like Eddy the person, I guess I read that I hate him so many times that even I started to believe it.
> 
> But if you listen to the lyrics that actually deal with Eddy's game, they are all pretty gosh-darned accurate. Ironically.




When you started talking about sucking Richard's, it got a wee bit overzealous. I see your point though.

Who's the bird doing the Hinrich sample?


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

^^^ http://www.deadspin.com/sports/nba/athlete-runins-ben-gordon-iron-chef-140383.php

Hilarious story


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

giantkiller7 said:


> What was that from?





http://www.deadspin.com/sports/nba/athlete-runins-ben-gordon-iron-chef-140383.php


----------



## giantkiller7 (Feb 9, 2006)

UMfan83 said:


> ^^^ http://www.deadspin.com/sports/nba/athlete-runins-ben-gordon-iron-chef-140383.php
> 
> Hilarious story





mikenzay said:


> http://www.deadspin.com/sports/nba/...chef-140383.php


 :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: 

thanks for a good laugh guys


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

> I went to UConn and saw current Bulls and former Huskies guard Ben Gordon at a party. This genius took a Tombstone pizza out of someone’s freezer and unwrapped the plastic. Instead of popping this pizza into the oven, he turned a stovetop burner on and placed the pizza on there. Failing to take the cardboard off of the bottom, Ben’s pizza started smoking up the entire apartment til the owner noticed and yelled across a crowded party “what the hell are you doing?” Ben replied in kind: “Chill son, I’m cooking suttin.”


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Wow, that is awesome, I hadn't heard that before!


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

ShamBulls said:


> When you started talking about sucking Richard's, it got a wee bit overzealous. I see your point though.
> 
> Who's the bird doing the Hinrich sample?


The loving wifey.

Who, also ironically, had never heard of Hinrich before I got her to say "I'm in love with Hinrich" into a microphone.

And as for the sucking Richards, you have to listen to more of my music. My lyrics are all like that, thanks to the 2 Live Crew's proven "say enough shocking crap and you will get noticed" formula.


----------



## giantkiller7 (Feb 9, 2006)

UMfan83 said:


> Also, 50 points to the first person that asks Ben about his "Chill son I'm cookin sutin" comment.





> me: chill son, I'm cookin suttin
> bg4307 signed off at 10:58:29 PM.


meh


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

Me: Nice game!
Ben: Thanks
Me: Don't you think it'd be cool if Kirk grew a boss mustache?
<10 minutes pass>
Me: So when you leaving for Houston?
<10 minutes pass>

Then I had to go. Speaking of that, shouldn't he be on a plane right now? When do the sophies leave :whofarted 

I wonder if he really writes his blogs/myspace stuff. Maybe the guy who has the screen name is the writer of all his stuff?


----------



## giantkiller7 (Feb 9, 2006)

me: Do you know if they're planning on playing you, noce, and luol together at the same time tomorrow?
him: how should I know?
(time passes)
me, for a reason I haven't yet figured out: you know Benny the Bull is going too
(no response)
me: good luck tomorrow, light it up


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

Sham still pissing on the competition in the "who can get the most out of Ben" competition, I see.

Yup. The way it should be.


----------



## rosenthall (Aug 1, 2002)

I have Chris Duhon's SN from his facebook profile, and FWIW, both him and Ben have 'via hiptop' in their profiles. I wonder what that means??


----------



## The MAMBA (Jan 6, 2006)

I talk to Darius Washington Jr. on the regular...


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

rosenthall said:


> I have Chris Duhon's SN from his facebook profile, and FWIW, both him and Ben have 'via hiptop' in their profiles. I wonder what that means??


That means from their cell phone.... probably from a sidekick or just their cells.


----------



## mw2889 (Dec 15, 2005)

Yup sidekick.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

babajafar (12:06:13 AM): btw, awesome game tonight man...
bg4307 (12:06:14 AM): *Auto-reply: That was an easy 45k...hmah*


----------



## calabreseboy (Nov 17, 2004)

I honestly don't believe that that is actually him replying to all of his myspace IM'S and PM's. Why would he need a myspace if he has a website?

Anyway, I sent him a PM seeing that IM is down.

----------------- Original Message -----------------
From: Gaetano
Date: Feb 18, 2006 8:09 AM

Do you know we get only one Bulls game a year here in Australia? All they show is Spurs, Lakers, Nets and Bucks.

Do you care?

Meh.

You better make the playoffs.

I'm out.

Go Bulls.



He replied.

they need to show more Bulls games that sucks




Yayy for me!


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

ScottMay said:


> Next time, ask the interesting question first and leave the bollocks that none of us colonials give a toss about for your own time, you selfish *******.


I'm tearing up. :laugh:


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

lol. ben changed the photo on his myspace from the tony montana wanna be to the more traditional in uniform portrait.

too funny.


----------



## rosenthall (Aug 1, 2002)

I just now IM'ed him.....and made a BBB.net plug in!!! 

GreyHOund966: Ben, I'll make this brief man, since I know you're a busy guy and all, but I just wanna say that you're a great player, and I'm glad you're on the Bulls and kickin' *** like you are
GreyHOund966: here's to a good 2nd half of the season, man
GreyHOund966: and great job in the rookie-sophomore game
GreyHOund966: you should've played more!
GreyHOund966: hah, and if you ever have the free time, there's a good site on the bulls here(hyperlink)....just don't take the trade proposals too seriously 

Still waiting for a response.....


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

Gordon's not a busy man. If he was, he wouldn't sit online all day. :raised_ey


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

rosenthall said:


> I just now IM'ed him.....and made a BBB.net plug in!!!
> 
> GreyHOund966: Ben, I'll make this brief man, since I know you're a busy guy and all, but I just wanna say that you're a great player, and I'm glad you're on the Bulls and kickin' *** like you are
> GreyHOund966: here's to a good 2nd half of the season, man
> ...


Maybe if Ben would spend more time working on his handles instead of wasting his life away online.

(looks at own post count)

Never mind...


----------



## Miamiballer2k5 (Jun 29, 2005)

LHbigpimpin06 [11:27 PM]: hey Ben 
bg4307 [11:29 PM]: hi
LHbigpimpin06 [11:30 PM]: Ben Ive been a fan of yours since your UCONN days 
bg4307 [11:30 PM]: really?
LHbigpimpin06 [11:30 PM]: I in fact of your UCONN jersey 
bg4307 [11:30 PM]: what was your favorite game?
LHbigpimpin06 [11:30 PM]: *have 
LHbigpimpin06 [11:30 PM]: Pittsburgh 
LHbigpimpin06 [11:31 PM]: your last year 
LHbigpimpin06 [11:31 PM]: one quick question if you could answer it for me 
LHbigpimpin06 [11:32 PM]: Are you happy with the way you are utilized in Chicago?
bg4307 [11:36 PM]: it's been getting better 
bg4307 [11:36 PM]: so yes
LHbigpimpin06 [11:37 PM]: Thanks alot for taking time to talk to me, and good luck, I really think you are one of the most underated players in the NBA

This after 3 days of trying....


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

the next installment of ben's blog is up at bulls.com



> I’m back from All-Star Weekend in Houston and it was so much fun. To be a part of Friday’s game with two of my teammates, Luol and Andres, was a great experience. Plus, we won, so we got paid for it and that never hurts. The highlight of the weekend for me, though, was to be able to go and watch the All-Star Game on Sunday. It was a thrill to be there as a spectator and watch everyone showcase their talent. Hopefully someday soon I’ll be out there on the court, too, but for now it was fun to sit back and watch the best players in the game do their thing.
> 
> I heard that Reggie Miller predicted I would win the MVP of the Rookie Challenge during the pregame show. It’s flattering to hear things like that. I probably could have scored more towards the end of the game, but we were winning and I wasn’t caught up in getting the MVP. Our team wanted to get the “W” pretty badly because last year as rookies we lost to the sophomores. I didn’t want to be 0-2 at All-Star Weekend, so getting the victory was my main concern.
> 
> ...





> Thanks for reading and for checking out my site. I’ve had fun chatting with some of you over the last few weeks. Keep writing me when you can, but understand that if I don’t get back to you right away to not take it personally. *When last week’s entry went up I think I got about 100 instant messages at the same time.* Thank you again for your support and I’ll be in touch again soon.




:laugh:


http://www.nba.com/bulls/news/gordon_blog0506.html


----------



## kirkisgod (Jul 25, 2005)

Me: tough loss to the pistons ben
bg4307: Yea
Me: it seemed the game was a bit more energy charged tonight
Me: i saw kirk give rip a little shove and thought they were gonna go at it. 
Me: i'd take noch on my side any day though
bg4307: Hell yea


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

*Ben Gordon emailed me!!!!!!*

I sent him the folowing email hey ben,what's going on with the team?last might sixers played without webber and dalembert and we managed to loose,we're going to loose the playoffs,oh man plz take over the situation and carrie us,we believe in u and love u,plz help us and *edit* off skiles for benching u a lot,plz we love u much help ben!!!!!! 
friendly,andrew 

and that's what answered to me a few minutes ago hey thanks for the message, and i really appreciate the support. take care.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: Ben Gordon emailed me!!!!!!*

JESUS ****ING CHRIST. how many times do you need to be told there is no masked cursing allowed on this site.

i am losing patience with you and your attention getting bull****. that's right. WAY TO MOD!


----------



## Frankensteiner (Dec 29, 2004)

*Re: Ben Gordon emailed me!!!!!!*

No offense here, but if I was Ben I'd probably just delete that and move on. Proves Ben has jib though.


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: Ben Gordon emailed me!!!!!!*

Wow!

I didn't know Ben had a spirtual side !

Hoisting gamewinners and now being able to communicate with the afterlife 

What a guy


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: Ben Gordon emailed me!!!!!!*



mizenkay said:


> JESUS ****ING CHRIST. how many times do you need to be told there is no masked cursing allowed on this site.
> 
> i am losing patience with you and your attention getting bull****. that's right. WAY TO MOD!


what did i do wrong again????


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: Ben Gordon emailed me!!!!!!*



Frankensteiner said:


> No offense here, but if I was Ben I'd probably just delete that and move on. Proves Ben has jib though.


why???????


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: Ben Gordon emailed me!!!!!!*

well, you started a thread when we already had a ben gordon IM/email thread - that's why i merged it!

and you have been warned REPEATEDLY about masked cursing. that's what.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

Somewhere in Greece:










"Why does this human keep calling me 'Ben Gordon'?"


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: Ben Gordon emailed me!!!!!!*



mizenkay said:


> well, you started a thread when we already had a ben gordon IM/email thread - that's why i merged it!
> 
> and you have been warned REPEATEDLY about masked cursing. that's what.


firsi forgot the thread for ben's myspace account and second i'm not cursing nobody,jesus christ away from me those things,i'm cristian and a very strong believer more than u guys there in us where the most of u are atheist's


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: Ben Gordon emailed me!!!!!!*



greekbullsfan said:


> firsi forgot the thread for ben's myspace account and second i'm not *cursing* nobody,jesus christ away from me those things,i'm cristian and a very strong believer more than u guys there in us where the most of u are atheist's



Perhaps it is a language barrier.

As you undoubtably know, the website has a filter, and certain naughty words don't show up.

Like ****, **** and *******.

"Masked cursing" means avoiding the filter by substituting a letter or other symbol, or slightly misspelling one of the letters, so the word shows up instead of ****.

We have rules that posters cannot bypass the profanity filters in this way.


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: Ben Gordon emailed me!!!!!!*



greekbullsfan said:


> firsi forgot the thread for ben's myspace account and second i'm not cursing nobody,jesus christ away from me those things,i'm cristian and a very strong believer more than u guys there in us where the most of u are atheist's


Amen! Wait, what? 

Regardless, jesus christ away from YOU those things, mister!


----------



## anorexorcist (Aug 3, 2005)

so back on topic....

anyone thought about sending some feelers out to ben's myspace, perhaps inviting him to be an honorary mod at these boards?


----------



## Zeb (Oct 16, 2005)

*Re: Ben Gordon emailed me!!!!!!*



greekbullsfan said:


> firsi forgot the thread for ben's myspace account and second i'm not cursing nobody,jesus christ away from me those things,i'm cristian and a very strong believer more than u guys there in us where the most of u are atheist's


Is this snowwolf776?


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

*Re: Ben Gordon emailed me!!!!!!*

And on the 7th day, God Created Jesus Christ.....Jesus Christ roamed the world preaching about loving your neighbor, doing to others as you would like them to treat you, not mask cursing, and not faking cancer. God saw what he made, and it was good, so on the 8th day he banned masked cursers.

^that is the point the admins, and also the mods are trying to get across.


----------



## 7RINGS? (Sep 28, 2004)

*I Got An Email From Ben Gordon!!!!*

I emailed him on bengordon.com.He emailed me back saying thanks for the comments.I told him I collect alot of his autographed cards,he replied that he wanted 20% off all I make off his cards.ya right Ben,has it come to this?Does he need the cash already? : :laugh: :laugh: 

p.s.Did any one else try emailing him and get a response if so this is the place to share it.It took him aeile to email me back but he did.His email response was short but oh well at least he emailed. :clap:


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: I Got An Email From Ben Gordon!!!!*

actually, we have this thread. i am going to merge it into the ben gordon myspace thread.

thanks for playing.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: I Got An Email From Ben Gordon!!!!*

new blog entry posted today:



> It seems like we’ve been in so many games this season, but unable to hold on for the win. I really can’t explain it. Last season, as a team, it just seemed that we were able to come up with stops late in the game when we needed them the most. It felt like we could get five or six defensive stops in a row and then go down on the other end and convert on offense. For whatever reason, we can’t seem to do that as well this year and either our lead slips away or we are unable to come back when we’re down. It’s extremely frustrating not to win close games, but that’s been the difference between this season and last.
> 
> Our mindset and focus has been consistent through it all, though. We just aren’t having success in having some of the things we do in practice transfer over to games. We go out there and play hard every night, but like I said, we haven’t been able to make some of those key plays down the stretch that may decide a game. That’s been a problem for us all season. In last week’s Cleveland game, we were down 25 and we fought all the way back to take the lead. We played hard and did everything we could to win that game, but then we left Flip Murray open for a three. Losses like that really sting. They motivate you to keep working so you’re in a position to win next time around.
> 
> Our free throw shooting has hurt us as of late, too. On Monday, the team as a whole shot a ton of free throws after practice. Everybody got up a lot of shots and worked on their touch. The more you work on them, the more comfortable you’re going to be when you get to the line in a game. As a team, we’ve got to sink more of them—guys know that. It’s a commitment that has to be made by the player. But at the same time, after a game like Sunday’s in Cleveland, the coaches come in and make sure that we’re at the line working on our shooting. Ultimately, though, it’s up to each player to put in the extra time and work to make sure his free throw percentage is where it needs to be.




http://www.nba.com/bulls/news/gordon_blog0506.html


----------



## 85 lakers (Dec 22, 2005)

At the bottom of this page, Ben supposedly IMs with a writer.

http://www.sportsline.com/spin/story/9292599/2


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

I've talked to Ben a few times in the last couple weeks, and recently had the bright idea of sending him a link to 2004's BBB.net Draft Party video, which, as most of you know, includes the late, great Kramer and I going absolutely buckwild when Ben's picked. It really is comedy at its finest, so I thought "Hey, Ben's gotta find this hilarious and cool that there's video of fans who were excited when he was picked! Right?"

Well, as I was typing up the email to send, I came to the realization that, maybe it wouldn't seem as funny to him, but rather might seem just plain weird and/or creepy. Especially if he considers the following:
1. There was ever a "draft party."
2. Someone actually took video of said party.
3. A 26-year old man wore a Bulls shootaround shirt in public, to this party.
4. That person thought it would actually be a fine idea to let this video get out.

Nevertheless, I sent it and got a reply:
"lol, thanks fo the support man."

This was quickly proceeded by a knock on my door and my subsequent receipt of a restraining order. :uhoh:


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

He sent me a message saying how much he loved my shirt. 


:nah:


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

85 lakers said:


> At the bottom of this page, Ben supposedly IMs with a writer.
> 
> http://www.sportsline.com/spin/story/9292599/2





I even managed to piss on the apparent pro. Good ole me. :cheers:


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

updated april 5th:



> *People have made a big deal about me coming off the bench the last few games, but it doesn’t faze me, especially now that we’ve got a little bit of a hot streak going.* Before the Indiana game, I hadn’t been playing all that well. I don’t know if it was the transition to the bench that got to me or what. Maybe I was just having some bad games. Coming off the bench is a role that I started off in at the beginning of the season, so I’m familiar with it. I have an idea of when I’m going to go into the game and what to expect so it’s not a major change for me. My main concern is winning games.
> 
> I don’t want to call it a slump that I was in, I just think that my shooting was off for a few games but hopefully that is done now. There was a stretch where my shots weren’t falling like they normally do. I’ve just been trying to get myself some easy baskets to get back into that rhythm.
> 
> ...


http://www.nba.com/bulls/news/gordon_blog0506.html


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

updated today!




> Another big thing is that guys are out there enjoying themselves. We’re trying to play without so much pressure on us and just go out and have some fun. *For me, Friday’s game against Washington [in which Gordon hit an NBA-record tying 9-of-9 from downtown] was as much fun as I’ve ever had. I’ve never shot the ball that well at any level, especially from outside the arc, so it was a thrill for me.* It was crazy, but I didn’t really take any bad shots from the three-point line that night, and I was able to hit all of them. Most of the shots were in stride, so I just followed through and knocked them down. I was in the zone. People told me at the end of the game how many I’d made, but I had no clue. It was a great feeling.
> 
> Winning the NBA’s Eastern Conference Player of the Week award was a big surprise to me. I found out after the shootaround in Orlando and I was kind of shocked. *Then I learned that I was the first Bulls player since MJ to get it and that really blew me away. Hearing that was almost bigger for me than winning the actual award—that I had been the first Chicago player since Jordan to do something like that.*
> 
> ...




http://www.nba.com/bulls/news/gordon_blog0506.html


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

mizenkay said:


> updated today!
> 
> http://www.nba.com/bulls/news/gordon_blog0506.html


So much for that dude's article which basically said that Skiles prevents the Bulls from having fun.


----------



## LegoHat (Jan 14, 2004)

> Winning the NBA’s Eastern Conference Player of the Week award was a big surprise to me. I found out after the shootaround in Orlando and I was kind of shocked. Then I learned that I was the first Bulls player since MJ to get it and that really blew me away. Hearing that was almost bigger for me than winning the actual award—that I had been the first Chicago player since Jordan to do something like that.


I didn't realize it was that long ago since we've had a player of the week, damn that's a long time...


----------



## jbulls (Aug 31, 2005)

TripleDouble said:


> So much for that dude's article which basically said that Skiles prevents the Bulls from having fun.


You're getting Gordon's blog after Skiles edits it (in addition to being an excellent x's and o's man and a curmodgeon of substantial repute, Skiles is a dynamite copy editor). I have it on good authority that the following changes were made:

- "In spite of Coach Skiles, guys are out there enjoying themselves" was changed to "Another big thing, is that guys are going out there enjoying themselves".

- "Apart from having to deal with the iron fist of my nemesis Scott Skiles, Friday's game at Washington was the most fun I've ever had" became "Friday's game at Washington was as much fun as I've ever had"

- "A win would put us at .500, for the season, that would be a great accomplishment considering we struggled so much throughout the year, thanks largely to Coach Skiles' substitution patterns and general no-fun attitude" was changed to "A win would put us at .500 for the season, that would be a great accomplishment considering we struggled so much throughout the year."


----------



## FreeSpeech101 (Jul 30, 2004)

What a cushy job, some Joe working for Ben's agent gets to sit around all day and post for him on 
myspace. Where do I apply?


----------



## NeTs15VC (Aug 16, 2005)

Haha, wow what a great find!


----------



## Ron Cey (Dec 27, 2004)

jbulls said:


> You're getting Gordon's blog after Skiles edits it (in addition to being an excellent x's and o's man and a curmodgeon of substantial repute, Skiles is a dynamite copy editor). I have it on good authority that the following changes were made:
> 
> - "In spite of Coach Skiles, guys are out there enjoying themselves" was changed to "Another big thing, is that guys are going out there enjoying themselves".
> 
> ...


 :laugh:


----------

